# The Vape Guy is on the move



## BumbleBee (23/1/17)

​
We've already outgrown our little home on the internet and will be moving to a bigger, fancier pozzie. I just hope we don't have noisy neighbors 

You guys shouldn't notice any big changes just yet but there may be moments when nobody is home, we'll be on the virtual moving van offloading furniture over the next few days 

If it does happen that you need us urgently and the gate is locked then please feel free to drop myself or @Rincewind a PM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/1/17)

Good luck @BumbleBee !
May it go well for you guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/1/17)

Glad it's a virtual move, actually physically having to move stock sucks!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/17)

Well that was interesting 

During our move we ran into a bit of an issue with our "service provider", well more like our service unprovider or rather "spitefulness provider". Anyway, they are not providing service to someone else as we have found a much better place for our website 

All the bits are back where they should be and the site is flying! 

Go ahead, take it for a spin at www.vapeguy.co.za

Reactions: Like 4


----------

